# Huffy Daisey Daisey



## Tim s (Mar 20, 2020)

Here is my 1960 Huffy D D with all original parts. Enjoy. Tim


----------



## 1motime (Mar 20, 2020)

Double the fun!  Great!


----------



## JimR56 (Mar 21, 2020)

Nice one, Tim.  Always enjoy seeing your bikes.


----------



## Tim s (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks Jim, this is a great hobby. Tim


----------

